# Woodgears Router Pantograph



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've been working on this for over a week now taking my time so I would get it right. I purchased the Harbor Freight trim router to use in it, I've been wanting one for awhile and this gave me a reason to buy one. I stuck to the plans except I used pine for the whole thing whereas he calls for birch ply for most of it and maple for a few parts. Finally finished it today and now I'm looking forward to making some signs and anything else I can think of.

Anybody else on here built one of these yet?



















Then to try it out I carved out the handle on one of the old saws that hangs on the wall.










I'm the type of guy I would rather build it myself then spend money and buy it.


----------



## esmthin (Mar 2, 2015)

Haven't built one yet, but I would love to. Were the plans easy to follow?


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, tons of pictures and you can print off 1:1 scale drawings.


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

Did you build the workpiece sled for it as well? I would love to build one of these some day. so cool.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> I m the type of guy I would rather build it myself then spend money and buy it.
> - derrickparks57


Yeah, me too. Problem is sometimes it woulda been a LOT cheaper for me to buy it…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

This is a great project and a nice addition to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Heh. Excuse me for getting off topic!

Great job on this project. This will be a lot of fun to use….


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have not built the sled yet, it is on the to-do list though. Right now I just clamp it to the workbench. I've only used it to play around and get a feel for it and what router bits work best. need to buy an upspiral bit to try out.

I copied the upper wheel from an old 9" bandsaw that I tore apart.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Good stuff. Been following Matthias for years.


----------



## derrickparks57 (Apr 11, 2013)

Used the pantograph to carve out the inside of this bowl/box. I need a longer bit though, the block was 2" thick but I was only able to go 1" deep on the inside. I'm looking into buying some CNC bits that will fit in the router and trying those out. They're cheap, so if they don't work no big loss.


----------

